# my new joy



## new2240s (Feb 20, 2007)

1993 S13 ka24de 5-speed, cold air-intake/exhaust/headers. .. it was given to me by my sister inlaw. It was my brothers car. R.I.P. I have a front end for it just got to get it on. looking to add a turbo aswell..


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well. it doesn't have a CAI, it has a stock inlet, with a cone filter. also, unless your brother somehow got a stock heatshield back on the aftermarket header, you don't have that either. i'm not trying to be a dick, but i'm trying to help you understand what you do and do not have.


----------



## new2240s (Feb 20, 2007)

so, whats a CAI.. and i do know he had a set of headers hanging in his shop, maybe that was the aftermarket header i was hearing of. Anyways.. thanks for your input. I'm open for all suggestions.


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

a cold air intake draws colder air from outside of the engine bay. your intake tube would extended to the filter located behind the bumper under the headlight or in the fender.


----------

